# Para mags



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone know what the difference might be between the old Para Ord hi cap mags and the current ones? I have both, they function the same, they hold the same number of rounds, and they look the same except for the finish. The new ones are nickle while the old are black. What prompts this question is Para's `07 catalog which offers "original mags" and "some models of pre-ban high capacity magazines" through their Pro shop. My inquiry to Para went unanswered. I was wondering if this is just some kind of collector thing or if there were design changes along the way that I haven't noticed.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good question................good luck! :anim_lol:


----------

